# Should I try Wellness or Blue buffalo



## Jennet19 (Feb 8, 2010)

I need to switch dog food since my older dog is eating poorly. I have them both- a min. poodle and a schnoodle- on Nat balance lamb and rice. Lamb or fish seems to be all my poodle can eat since he is allergic to chicken. Both get very loose stool from any high protein food even with transition from the old food. I want to try wellness or blue and wonder which would be better. I have tried blue before and the picky one- the poodle seems to like it. I also have a price issue since I am retired and on a limited income. I want to keep both on the same food - it is easier that way and both seem to have the same problem with high protein. Any suggestions would help. Thanks


----------



## HORSEandHOUND (May 28, 2009)

I personally would go with Blue. I'm particularly impressed with their limited ingredient diet, Basics.


----------



## shets114 (Sep 10, 2008)

I wouldn't use either one, they are both just marketing companies or owned by Investment companies. They don't manufacture their all of their products.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

I use Blue and I love it. It did wonders for Porter's coat and weight. Of course I had him on Iams so any of the higher end brands of food would have worked well i'm sure


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Lol everytime I see a thread like this I get confused... which brand actually IS the best? Blue? Canidae? Wellness? TOTW??? I'm feeding a brand called exclusive right now & I know its not the best food out there, I was feeding Nutro Ultra (white nag with an airadale on the front I think) but the prob is I live in the middle of nowhereville & there isn't a petsmart (which is the only place that carries those good brands that I know of) for a good 50 mi & I can't drive all that way everytime I need dog food lol. The fed store that carries exclusive is about 15 min from us.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

If you can list the foods available posters can give their opinions on them.

Or be an annoying customer like me and look at all the brands, flipping them and checking the ingredients. Write down the prices as well and do the price per pound at home. Or go all the way and do price per calorie although meaty kibbles seem to go further calorie wise.

Here is a page on what sort of thing is good and what is bad in kibble.
http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=betterproducts

Lastly, there is no best kibble. There is only the best for you, taking budget and dog into consideration.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

As mentioned above, they're both marketing companies. If I were you I'd find somewhere that sold Taste of the Wild, it's extremely cheap for the quality and the dogs love it. it's also grain free. It's much better and cheaper than either Wellness or Blue.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

The feed store sells the following... all of which I will NOT feed my dogs because I have been that annoying customer & flipped the bag over to look at the ingredients before the first source of fat. Here they are:
Science diet
Iams
Purina
A brand called red flannel

But they do carry the food I have been feeding for a while called Exclusive, Izze eats the adult lamb & rice (red bag with a springer spaniel on the front) Josephine eats exclusive lamb & rice puppy (blueish/green bag, can't remember the dog pic exacty, thinks its a beagle pup). They are considered a 4-star dog food by dogfood analasis .com.

Where can I find TOTW? I don't think that petsmart or petco carry it, I'm going to look into it & se if I can find it & check out the realibality of the food's availability.

The feed store sells the following... all of which I will NOT feed my dogs because I have been that annoying customer & flipped the bag over to look at the ingredients before the first source of fat. Here they are:
Science diet
Iams
Purina
A brand called red flannel

But they do carry the food I have been feeding for a while called Exclusive, Izze eats the adult lamb & rice (red bag with a springer spaniel on the front) Josephine eats exclusive lamb & rice puppy (blueish/green bag, can't remember the dog pic exacty, thinks its a beagle pup). They are considered a 4-star dog food by dogfood analasis .com.

Where can I find TOTW? I don't think that petsmart or petco carry it, I'm going to look into it & se if I can find it & check out the realibality of the food's availability.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

Hallie said:


> It's much better and cheaper than either Wellness or Blue.


I keep seeing TOTW listed as $59 for a 30 lb bag which is not cheaper than Blue. Blue is $47 for 30 lb bag. I can't talk Steven into paying $5 more for the same amout of food, there is no way I can talk him into paying $12 more.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

TOTW 5lb bag- $10.99
Blue (all varietys exluding wilderness and basics) 5lb bag- $15
I believe the prices are very close in the bigger bags as well. I think Blue's higher now because of the hype with their foods right now.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

I looked the prices I posted up online. I'll have to find a store that sells it around here and see how much they have it for. If I can get him on a better food for close to the same price i'm all for it. 

Petsmart normally has the large bags of Blue on sale for $43.



Alright, I looked it up a little more. TOTW should be about $3 less than Blue. What on earth where those other places doing selling it for almost $60?


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't know but pets mart, on some things like clothes & such is getting terrible expensive they used to be cheeper yrs ago when I used to live in a suburb that had one about 15 min from me.

Will look on the web for those who carry TOTW.

I don't know but pets mart, on some things like clothes & such is getting terrible expensive they used to be cheeper yrs ago when I used to live in a suburb that had one about 15 min from me.

Will look on the web for those who carry TOTW.


----------



## tecjunkie (Nov 1, 2009)

I normally feed mine Wellness, after a friend of mine convinced me to switch from what I was feeding them before. I used to feed Eukanuba for puppies and it does nothing much until my friend told me to check the ingredients in the dog food. I did and compared them to Wellness for puppy. After the ingredients check/comparison, I gradually switched my dogs and neither have been getting sick from the Wellness at all. The only trips to the vet now are shots and not from food that made them sick constantly. I understand that that Wellness and Blue are marketing, however, I have noticed a huge change in my dogs energy. I will not go back to IAMS who own Eukanuba, Purina, not Alpo.


----------



## Angel's_mom (May 26, 2010)

My dog does great on Wellness Core and Taste of the Wild. I can get both at Feeder's Supply, check and see if you have one near you. Also Tractor Supply carries TOTW and they have the Wetlands variety that my Feeder's Supply doesn't carry. They also carrie Blue, but mine doesn't carry the Blue Wilderness (grain free - my dog can't digest rice based foods, they give her the runs). Good luck!


----------



## doginthedesert (Jun 18, 2010)

Hallie said:


> As mentioned above, they're both marketing companies. If I were you I'd find somewhere that sold Taste of the Wild, it's extremely cheap for the quality and the dogs love it. it's also grain free. It's much better and cheaper than either Wellness or Blue.


I don't know who everyone thinks Taste of the wild is, but they are owned by diamond, who makes Costco's kirkland brand, candidae, solid gold and a few others. They do outsource manyfacturing, and several formulas are made at a plant that also makes wellness CORE. Not to say that they are not good foods, but they are owned by a major corporation that bought the brand as an investment. They are just better at hiding it than wellness is. That said, both taste of the wild and wellness are good foods, in my opinion.

The only kibble I have found that actually manufactures all of their own formulas is Horizon Legacy.


----------



## Everyday Miracles (Nov 14, 2010)

I paid $9.98 for a 5 lb bag of ToTW. The 30lb bag costs $42.98 at TSC. Blue Buffalo at TSC is (IIRC) $51.98 per 30lb bag. Major difference in price, so I'm happy with the ToTW. Libby is eating it great and after the transition from the old food, she eats less, she poops less (and her stools are more solid) and her stool doesn't smell nearly as bad as it did. She's gained more weight than I would like though, so I am clearly going to have to cut down on her amounts even further.

She was eating Eukaneuba large breed puppy. She is now eating the TotW High Prairie. We'll probably try different flavors since right now I'm just doing the 5 lb bags until we get into a routine of rotation and know what she really likes. She's not all that into the High Prairie, but looking at the ingredient list, I'd eat it.



TStafford said:


> Alright, I looked it up a little more. TOTW should be about $3 less than Blue. What on earth where those other places doing selling it for almost $60?


IKR! I was looking online the other day thinking about writing an "article" about Libby on Squidoo (since I do this sometimes for a bit of extra cash) and selling the items that we use through the lens. I was looking on Amazon at TotW and the prices are absolutely _absurd_. I can't imagine paying that much for a food that I can otherwise get so much cheaper. To the point I can't justify promoting buying it on Amazon, even if it earns me extra money! How absurd is that?


----------



## Back40 (Jul 13, 2010)

I recently switched to Pure Vita. My 3 dogs (all mixed breeds) are doing very well on it. One of them had problems with TOTW.


----------

